# Is this right, too new to know



## Alwayssomething (Oct 16, 2011)

After finding out I had hoshi's at the age of 46 (seemed to catch it pretty early since my numbers where high, but not crazy) and knowing that my mother, grandmother and young son already have Hypothyroidism I suggested everyone get an antibody test.

My mom was the first to get her results and get into and Endo (her primary had been treating her hypo) and he told her "of course your TPO was high, you have had hypothyroidism since you were a young girl, I would expect these numbers to be high"

I thought these were two differnt issues, if Hoshi's is an autoimmune issue than just because she has been hypo for 50 years her numbers should be high?

Still waiting on my son's results and to see what his endo has to say.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alwayssomething said:


> After finding out I had hoshi's at the age of 46 (seemed to catch it pretty early since my numbers where high, but not crazy) and knowing that my mother, grandmother and young son already have Hypothyroidism I suggested everyone get an antibody test.
> 
> My mom was the first to get her results and get into and Endo (her primary had been treating her hypo) and he told her "of course your TPO was high, you have had hypothyroidism since you were a young girl, I would expect these numbers to be high"
> 
> ...


High TPO is "suggestive" of Hashimoto's. It is also "suggestive" of a myriad of other things.

You may find this interesting.

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

It would be very wise for your mom to insist on an ultra-sound.


----------

